# Ashton Kutcher to replace Sheen on 2&1/2M



## vampiregenocide (May 21, 2011)

SOURCES CONFIRM: Ashton Kutcher Will Join &#039;Two and a Half Men&#039; - The Hollywood Reporter

Not a fan of him tbh.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 21, 2011)

Just saw that, its a really big wtf from me.

No one can replace Charlie Sheen. No one can embody the same...presence that was Charlie Harper, or any similar character, because no one is as crazy as Charlie Sheen. That's why Charlie Sheen played Charlie Harper so well, that's how he actually is.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 21, 2011)

It seems like this is going to be a spin-off rather than Two and a Half Men as we know it, either way I doubt it will be any good.


----------



## Hollowway (May 21, 2011)

Oh wow, I was actually thinking this would be one of the few moves they could do to save the show. I'm not sure what the story line would be here, but I thought he was good on That 70s Show. I didn't care for any of his movies, but I'm hoping hencan do something interesting with the show. That being said, if they try to "replace" Sheen with him I think that would be a mistake. Like I don't know they can pull off a Mr Roper or Chrissy Snow swap. Or Curley Howard. They'd have to make an entirely different character, IMO.


----------



## -42- (May 21, 2011)

If they just brought him back their ratings would increase exponentially. Companies just don't know how to market these days.


----------



## Variant (Jun 14, 2011)

Never much got that show... every 26th joke was funny, maybe two per show, and most of the characters/actors were annoying, overblown stereotypes... IMJO (In My Jackass Opinion).


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 14, 2011)

:chris:

Edit: Suicide smiley is gone


----------



## Mexi (Jun 16, 2011)

-42- said:


> If they just brought him back their ratings would increase exponentially. Companies just don't know how to market these days.



the only reason they aren't bringing sheen back is because he was a huge douchebag and been openly bashing the creator that he's nothing w/o him, big asshole etc etc. maybe if charlie hadn't burned his bridges there might have been a chance he could have been brought back


----------



## technomancer (Jun 16, 2011)

Mexi said:


> the only reason they aren't bringing sheen back is because he was a huge douchebag and been openly bashing the creator that he's nothing w/o him, big asshole etc etc. maybe if charlie hadn't burned his bridges there might have been a chance he could have been brought back



Unfortunately that particular show is also nothing without him.

No interest in the "new" version whatsoever


----------



## 8Fingers (Jun 16, 2011)

next is changing name to Kutcher & Moore show.
Please kill both 
Pretend it's a punk'd thing but actually kill them for real!


----------

